# cpt 82270



## daniel (Dec 11, 2008)

if the physician sends the patient home with a single or multiple cards for collection of feces speciamens and comes back the next week. 

you bill out the cpt 82270 blood occult. right.



respectfully
daniel, cpc


----------



## dmaec (Dec 11, 2008)

Lab will more than likely bill that code out when the card come back, and they do their part ---


----------



## smerriweather1 (Dec 16, 2008)

What if the patient has Medicare as the primary payor and the dx given is screening for malignant neoplasm and no documtentation exists about family history.  The pt has a personal hx of bladder ca. All the Medicare payable dx I find relate to colonoscopys and not the 82270.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 17, 2008)

dmaec said:


> Lab will more than likely bill that code out when the card come back, and they do their part ---



If you give out the cards then most likely you process them in the office, so you would code 82270.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 17, 2008)

smerriweather1 said:


> What if the patient has Medicare as the primary payor and the dx given is screening for malignant neoplasm and no documtentation exists about family history.  The pt has a personal hx of bladder ca. All the Medicare payable dx I find relate to colonoscopys and not the 82270.



Code 82270 and V76.41 or V76.51.


----------



## smerriweather1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Lisa Curtis said:


> Code 82270 and V76.41 or V76.51.



Thanks very much!!


----------



## FMCCALL (Oct 26, 2011)

*82270 82274 and G0328*

Hi guys...In my office if the patient has a take home kit we bill 82270 with a condition. If it is normal or screening we do G0328 with the V code. We also bill 82274 for IFOBT collected while patient is in the office only.and the same Gcode if test is screening and normal...Am I correct or does anyone have some helpful advice?


----------

